# Body protector thought...



## Dogstar (15 February 2011)

Although I wear a current-standard body protector for cross-country and sometimes for hacking if it's cold, I never wear them hunting due to their bulkiness, looks and the feeling of restriction of movement. However, the other week, for a 'high crash factor day' (which was also bitterly cold!), I found my ancient, 'first generation' BP and wore it under my hunt shirt. You really couldn't see it was there (I just looked normal instead of skinny )and I forgot I was wearing it as it was so comfy. As it happened, I did get chucked off onto a hedge then bounced onto the frozen ground- and was definitely somewhat cushioned! So, I was thinking; would there be a market for the old type sub-standard type BPs for hunting? After all they are better than nothing! Having said that, there are new generation hats coming out (eg Fiona's Hat) which are slimmer but still as safe... so maybe there are new BPs just round the corner?


----------



## tootsietoo (15 February 2011)

oh.  I've just got rid of my nearly 25 yr old airowear.  bother, hadn't thought of wearing out hunting, not a bad idea.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (15 February 2011)

The original caldene body protector, eg http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Body-protecto...ds_Equestrian_Clothing_MJ&hash=item3f07538123 designed to go under a show jacket are fantastic for hunting. Both myself and OH have them  he then has a P2 airjacket over the top and a hunt coat as well (he did break his back- L1 & 2-18 months ago and is allowed to ride but not fall off...)

a picture (both linked with permission of the tog) to show how neat wearing  2 Body Protectors can be 

http://www.evespics.co.uk/2011 events/Kimblewick Hunt Englefield House 5..2.11/HTML/img_9438.htm

on days when he is not on duty he wears the caldene under his black coat and the Point 2 over the top:

http://www.evespics.co.uk/2011 even...hopstone, Standalls 29.1.11/HTML/img_9084.htm

It has encouraged others to wear their BP too which has to be a good thing


----------



## countrychick (16 February 2011)

Anyone choosing to wear a very old BP is totally mad, the more you fall off in an 'ordinary one' the more it gets damaged just like a hat, BETA reccommend replacing them every 3 yrs or so. So the only way of buying one to last 'forever' is a KAN, they are unique in terms of safety and comfort....in my opinion the best out there, I have done loads of research as it has to be a wise investment, I treat it like an insurance policy.


----------



## NeverSayNever (16 February 2011)

countrychick said:



			Anyone choosing to wear a very old BP is totally mad, the more you fall off in an 'ordinary one' the more it gets damaged just like a hat, BETA reccommend replacing them every 3 yrs or so. So the only way of buying one to last 'forever' is a KAN, they are unique in terms of safety and comfort....in my opinion the best out there, I have done loads of research as it has to be a wise investment, I treat it like an insurance policy.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^   ditto this


a racesafe or a kan are very slimline and i have worn both under a show jacket ad noone has known it has been there.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (16 February 2011)

countrychick said:



			Anyone choosing to wear a very old BP is totally mad, the more you fall off in an 'ordinary one' the more it gets damaged just like a hat, BETA reccommend replacing them every 3 yrs or so. So the only way of buying one to last 'forever' is a KAN, they are unique in terms of safety and comfort....in my opinion the best out there, I have done loads of research as it has to be a wise investment, I treat it like an insurance policy.
		
Click to expand...

Are you selling them 
do you truely believe that an older BP is worse than no BP   Of course you should replace any safety equipment after a crash and British Equestrian Trade Association will support its members' tack businesses by promoting the need to throw away "old" equipment 

The modern ones are way too bulky to fit under a proper hunt coat IMO- and yes i have a kan (not at all slimline in comparison to the older BP) and OH has an airowear outlyne which he tried under various hunt coats at Badminton- he would have to go 4" bigger on the chest to button up and that looked ridiculous. FWIW my caldene has been on the floor once in 20 years so it will do me just fine thanks

No one should be discouraged from wearing BP on the hunting field


----------



## ester (16 February 2011)

I can get my mum's racesafe under pretty discreetly, more so than my rodney powell anyway!


----------

